# Ford Oil Pan Rusting



## Timbercrk1 (Aug 21, 2007)

I have a 2000 ford F350 diesel and the oil pan is starting to rust pretty bad especially in one of the bottom corners. Any suggestions?


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

save up $1500 i'm in the same boat.


----------



## Timbercrk1 (Aug 21, 2007)

Anything u can put on it to slow it down. How about a rubberized compound? Or a paint or something?


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

Yea sell it and buy a Chevy. Or you can buy some paint called POR 13, works great use right over rust. Do a google search and have it shipped right to your house.

Regards Mike


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Actually, it's POR15 and I've heard mixed reviews on it. This is a known problem with Ford oil pans, because they are using junk steel to make them. There is member who doesn't visit here often who had a fleet of Fords and also has an automotive repair shop that has a good fix for this problem, as long as it isn't weeping too bad yet.


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

Mark Oomkes;409376 said:


> Actually, it's POR15 and I've heard mixed reviews on it. This is a known problem with Ford oil pans, because they are using junk steel to make them. There is member who doesn't visit here often who had a fleet of Fords and also has an automotive repair shop that has a good fix for this problem, as long as it isn't weeping too bad yet.


Yea Mark you are right it is POR 15. I have not used it in about a year. My memory is not what it use to be.

Regards Mike


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

when i go 4 wheeling carry some water weld . its an expoy that you can put over most of anything even if its leaking . its a only temp i'd sugguest saving up unless you want to pull the engine out and go it yourself


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

Fluid Film will help slow it down. Coat the pan after each oil change with fluid film too.
If you have the pan replaced make sure to fluid film that too. Ford still uses the same crappy steal so the new ones will rot too.
POR 15 wont fix it if it is to far gone.


----------



## 01FordPlower (Nov 2, 2006)

Just sandblast all the rust off, prime it and paint it. Is the rust really close to the drain plug on the oil pan, thats where mine is. $1500 also sounds a bit over priced.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

01FordPlower;409731 said:


> Just sandblast all the rust off, prime it and paint it. Is the rust really close to the drain plug on the oil pan, thats where mine is. $1500 also sounds a bit over priced.


Not when you have to pull the engine to do it.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Timbercrk1;409316 said:


> I have a 2000 ford F350 diesel and the oil pan is starting to rust pretty bad especially in one of the bottom corners. Any suggestions?


Buy a Dodge

POR 15 works well but using it on the outside it won't seal leaks. Have had good results coating the interior of gas tanks on vintage cars and M/Cs with it, stops weeps and encapsulates the rust. If you're pulling the engine, replace the pan and Pro 15 the new one before installing


----------



## 01FordPlower (Nov 2, 2006)

Mark Oomkes;409770 said:


> Not when you have to pull the engine to do it.


That your problem right there. If your mechanic is pulling up the engine to do it, he's wrong, that's the slow ass way. Pulling down the tranny is much more efficient and saves a lot of time. My mechanic told me $800.


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

the $1500 quote i got was from a Ford dealership.... i've never heard of pulling the tranny. i'll mention that to the dealer, thanks


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

If it's within warranty limits does Ford change the oil pan for free or do they blame it on being a plow vehicle and not warranty it. You think they would come out with an updated pan.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

JD Dave;409988 said:


> If it's within warranty limits does Ford change the oil pan for free or do they blame it on being a plow vehicle and not warranty it. You think they would come out with an updated pan.


My scumbag dealer would not replace mine under warranty because I was over it by 1 month. Never mind I've bought 6 trucks from them. My last one did not come from them, and they now get a minimal amount of my warranty work and NONE of my elective maintenance\repairs. My Dodge dealer warranted a tranny that was 2K out of warranty for my once. Needless to say, I was a bit perturbed.

On the updated pan, one would think that would be the intelligent thing to do, wouldn't one?


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

When it comes to warranty, it's all about the dealer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fordmstng66 (Dec 27, 2005)

I have a 95 F150, and i just replaced mine. I was lucky my friend was a mechanic. He replaced the pan, my rusted out motor mounts for under $400. That included parts. Ford had to go and run the y-pipe under the pan.


----------



## jetskiman6969 (Dec 11, 2005)

Don't be a fool and buy a chevy or a dodge, they are both JUNK!! Oil pan repair will run about $300.00 if you do it yourself.


----------



## bluerage94 (Dec 24, 2004)

I had the same problem with my 2002 Excursion 7.3 diesel. It was 5 years old and about 2 months past the warranty. With only 60k on the odometer my oil pan began to rot. At first the dealer said it was due to the plow that was installed, I told them that the plow was only 1 year old and we haven't had more than two snow falls anyway... I was quoted $2000 for the fix I complained and they finally took care of it. I had bought quite a few trucks from them. I got lucky. But it is a pain to fix the pan on the diesel. I asked 3 mechanics all at different shops they all said that the engine must come out. There's a cross member in the way. Good Luck....


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

jetskiman6969;410428 said:


> Don't be a fool and buy a chevy or a dodge, they are both JUNK!! Oil pan repair will run about $300.00 if you do it yourself.


Couldn't have said it better myself. BTW A good dealer does make the difference, why are some so hard to deal with and it doesn't matter which kind of truck you have.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

JD Dave;410712 said:


> Couldn't have said it better myself. BTW A good dealer does make the difference, why are some so hard to deal with and it doesn't matter which kind of truck you have.


But your sig says you only own Chevys????


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

01FordPlower;409916 said:


> That your problem right there. If your mechanic is pulling up the engine to do it, he's wrong, that's the slow ass way. Pulling down the tranny is much more efficient and saves a lot of time. My mechanic told me $800.


How would pulling the tranny maneuver the oil pan around the cross member that is under it and avoid the reason for pulling the engine????


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Gicon;410951 said:


> How would pulling the tranny maneuver the oil pan around the cross member that is under it and avoid the reason for pulling the engine????


Maybe he's a magician?


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

Mark, I guess they just do things different in PA. There is no way you can do that oil pan by pulling the tranny. That guy has no idea what he is talking about, furthermore he is selling himself short at 800


----------



## rcpd34 (Jan 16, 2004)

Buddy of mine just did his '01. $1K.


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

pan already rusting a 2000 ? i used a undercoating stuff from autozone on my 95 it held up for a couple days then i changed it out


----------



## woodacres (Jan 24, 2007)

*Easy Oil Pan Fix If Caught Early On....*

I Have Owned Fords For Years, And It Is Just A Given That Sooner Than Later Your Oil Pan Will Start To Develop Rust. As Soon As You See Rust Blisters Developing Take A Wire Brush And Clean Up The Area. Than Apply A Nice Thick Coat Of Jb Weld. You Will Be Surprised At The Results And The Years Of Use That You Will Extend The Life Of Your Oil Pan.


----------



## Stud Bro (Oct 24, 2007)

i own i 99 F 250 7.3 and all i can say is every time you change the oil dip a rag in the old drain oil and rub it on the pan i have done this on every truck that i have owned and have yet to replace one. However i did just buy a 1993 f 350 it's my salter truck and there was a hole in the oil pan i just chipped off the rust found the hole degrease the pan mixed up some JB Stick weld and pushed it into the hole and gave it a thick coat of paint WA LA. However i have changed the pans on other peoples trucks and it takes time but its not to bad the secret is to drop the pan and reach up in side it and pull off the oil pump and with a little finagling the pan comes out. When it comes to putting the new pan in take some sewing thread and tie the gasket to the pan threw the bolt holes so it stays in place and just pray that you don't snap off any of the bolts during the job. Hope this helps and good luck


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

My friend runs fords and also had the problem. It's very common i guess. He plows and sands for the highway dept so I figured it was that but obviously it's not because it salts and salt/sands the interstate ( I'm sure that speed up the process though).


----------



## clark lawn (Oct 7, 2005)

i just did mine today a 97 f350 remove the upper intake plenum unbolt the motor mounts and lift the engine up about 2-3 inches and block it up. book time is 5.4hrs..if you can find an aftermarket oilpan this will solve your problem. i got one for 45 dollars. buddy has his own auto repair shop all he puts on are aftermarket in 10 years none have come back and the first couple he did he still does the maintenance on them and the pans still look good.


----------



## Brannick's Snow (Sep 2, 2006)

did my 99 7.3 pulled the tranny, turbo,fan,etc. not fun!!!! dealer wanted $1800.00


----------



## mickman (Jan 24, 2001)

I had my 95 powerstroker done last year, cost over $1200.00
leaked around drain plug.


----------



## Avitare (Sep 22, 2007)

*you wont believe this*

first- sand blasting a paper thin metal,...??
I pushed my finger thru my rust spots.

I found a welder that laid under my 92 and stitch welded the rusty holes
with patches of metal as needed.
Very delicate work.
We put some cheap oil back in.
I drove it about 10 miles and drained and changed the filter.
It has been 2 years and $135 and never leaked again.

The paint on the Ford pans is the apparent problem.
The water gets behind the paint and cant get out.

Regardless.
Find a welder to patch 
Or get out your check book
tc


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

advance auto parts sells an aftermarket that is powdercoated . tested too 200hrs of UL salt spray


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

mike psd;428748 said:


> advance auto parts sells an aftermarket that is powdercoated . tested too 200hrs of UL salt spray


I would be willing to bet the Stealer's puts in very similar to what was there and will not warranty it for the next 7 years. Thats a good idea powder coating but like most plow blades that rust you have to keep it up with maintenance and touch up any chips or scratches.


----------

